# Just registered my 4.5 month old puppy!



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I'm in South Florida and I know a whole bunch of breeders who have used offspring out of your pup's great grand sire, Talon--Varsity Jump. Lots of branches from that section of the family tree down here doing all sorts of winning! Enjoy your new puppy and welcome to the GRF!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack has Talon in his pedigree too! He's Jack's grand-sire. (Sire is Summit - Ch Quailwood Mountain Odessey.) Zoom is gorgeous as well!!!! And out here in California those lines are winning too! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Timber's Paternal Grandfather is Zoom as well!!!
He's definitely a beautiful boy 
Looking forward to some pics of Monte!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Selli is related through his mother's side. Meadowpond's Alberta Clipper is Selli's grandfather and Camrose Betimmy is Selli's Great-Great Grandfather (Clipper is also a Timmy grandson).


----------



## archiejay (Mar 9, 2010)

Pics as promised. I swear he gets smarter every day.


----------



## DebP (Oct 10, 2011)

Just wanted say I got a pup from Brandegold, who is Meadowpond English Brande, granddaughter her mother is Brandegold Camrose No Place like Home. She is lovely. How is your dog doing?


----------



## Jeanne (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi. I am new to this website as I just found out today that I will be getting a female pup from Brandegold this May. The sire is Goldtreve Sydney Traveler and the dam is Camrose Diamond Lil. She is Brande's daughter who I believe is your pup's mom. Our dogs wil be related! How is your pup doing?


----------

